# Very Simple Cloning Method



## xlimited (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm a beginner with cloning and growing but I found this Cloning Method that has worked very well. I've cloned about 20 clones so far with 4 different mothers and haven't lost one yet. Its a very basic way. Its from someone else but I figured that I would pass it along.

Coco is a fantastic cloning material, by far the easiest method I've personally tried in the last 20 years or so. My 2nd favorite method is aero cloning, but this is a lot easier IMO.

You don't need a dome, rooting gel, pump, air stone, heating pad, this is as minimal as I've been able to find.

First off, please say hello to our lovely model "Amber Lynn"  She's a 4th generation Dinafem California Hash plant, just an amazing smoke.





All our supplies. The little round thing is rooting hormone, which I don't use but it does help so I'm including it here. This is the cheapest stuff the hydro guy had. In the cups are 100% coco coir (Botanicare Cocogro) straight out of the bag. Any coco fiber coir will work, I've used several to the same results. You can buy a Coco Brick for a couple dollars and Also Works Great.




Start of by preparing the coco, saturate the hell out of it, make sure you get some runoff. I use RO water, but distilled is fine, or any purified water. I don't recommend tap or spring water. You can ph it or add super thrive or b1, but really it's not needed.




Make the holes a little deeper than you need them, you want to bury as much stem as you can.




Pick a healthy looking soft branch. Don't grab a slow poke off the bottom if you have some go getters up top. You want at least 3" of stem to work with, you can cut off leaves to make that happen, as we will do here. Use clean scissors (you can get as anal about sanitation here as you want, but basic practices are plenty), a 45 degree cut on the stem, and do not let the exposed cut stem touch anything.




The big leaf has to go, we're not going to worry about that little branch forming though.




If the leaves are big, cut them in half. You don't need a lot of leaf. Doing this takes a lot of stress off the plant to process light, it doesn't have a root structure to support that process.




And she is ready to stick into the coco.




This is optional, but to use rooting gel, just lightly apply some to as much stem as you can, including the exposed cut. Do not let it clump anywhere. I would Recommend to use it, It won't hurt your chances


----------



## xlimited (Dec 4, 2012)

Try to bury the clone up to the leaf sets, the more stem in the coco the better. Within reason of course.




Press it down firm but not hard. You want the entire stem snugly touching moist coco.








And we are done! I've cloned 100% Indica, and 100% Sativa, even the stuborn ones in between. It works for both of them, and sativa heavy seems to respond especially well. 11-12 days seems to be the norm for rooting to finish. If you gently pull on the stem, you can feel if there are roots holding it in or not.








Let's talk lights for a sec. The biggest thing I see people have trouble with is proper lighting for cloning. Many like to place the clone in the same grow space with other vegging plants. Often this is too much light, and the clone will not make it more than a few days before burning, limping over, and dying. Use low wattage, I like this 10 watt CFL 2700k, you don't have to worry about using the side of the CFL and about a foot away is perfect. I wouldn't recommend anything over 27 watts. Blue lights are a little harsh or something for clones, I normally get slight brown edges with 6500k.




Do not use a dome, I know if defies normal best practices for cloning, but this is not peat or soil, and don't try using a sandwich baggie either  You don't need to mist, you can run 24/0 or 18/6 (I prefer the latter), hell you can run 12/12 if you like but I don't recommend that unless you are sexing a plant. It does work  Just say nice things to them, they respond to love - it's the green in green thumb trust me. 

DO NOT let the coco dry out, this is a deal breaker. Keep it super moist, you can flood the tray with about 1/4" of water, just don't let it wick for more than 3 days, and give it 2 days before flooding again. I normally pour a little drink on the coco every 2-3 days, they like that.

A warm window sill that receives NO direct sunlight is perfect. A 20watt 2' fouro 2700k (or "plant/aquarium") is probably my fav light, it works like a charm about 6" away. Humidity lower than 25% may cause some problems, misting twice a day would help a lot. Again just plain water is all you need. Humidity over 80% can cause some problems as well. In other words, normal room humidity & temps is fine, don't let them get too cold (60's) or they'll take forever to root.

Just plan on them being ready in 2 weeks  The samples here have another 10 days to go. 




Here is a recent cloning, this is Rosita, she's a pure sativa El Dorado. This is about 5 days from cut. The leaves were small enough to where I didn't need to cut them in half.




Here she is 15 days from cut. She will be a bonsai mother plant.




And that's it! Keep a bottle of water by your clones and you are set. Look for new leaf set to grow as a sign that they are ready to eat and transition into full light (shade on 1st day, full by 3rd), transplant into a nice big pot of coco or whatever you use, coco plays nicely with everyone. If you're keeping it in the same pot for longer give a 1/4 veg feeding.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2012)

:48:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 4, 2012)

thanks for the info it is much appreciated cloning is my next adventure i will be embarking in so all the info i can get ill take


----------



## xlimited (Dec 5, 2012)

You are correct the last two photos are of a different group of clones. Just showing you Day 5 and Day 15 of them.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 14, 2014)

I tried this and
IT WORKS
no dome needed, to my delight.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 21, 2014)

ok update:
as ive been researching this im finding that this works better when the coco is
soaked in a little bit of cal-mag and also maybe some rooting hormone, else some 'extra' yellowing may occur. just a warning on expectations.


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice photo tutorial there, X... A fine job!

You, just like myself am a firm believer in simplicity... or the K.I.S.S. method. (Keep It Simple & Stupid.)

I've got a clone machine sitting out in my shed because I reverted back to what has always worked for me... which is almost identical to your method except for I use a mixture of perlite and vermiculite... and I use a 4' fluorescent light suspended about a foot over the
babies. 

Cheers to ya!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2015)

I have found that cloning is kind of a personal thing--there are many different methods that people swear by, but there will be one that works best for YOU.  I personally have never had any luck at all cloning with coco.  Different strokes for different folks.  I used to always do DWC, but lately have had better luck with using Rapid Rooters.  I think the trick is finding out what method works for you and then stick with that.  You have had great success with the coco, so that is your medium.


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 27, 2015)

I think the entire process is a personal thing.... being that it becomes a part of you.

Each of us is going to do things a little differently to arrive at the same destination.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2015)

Ive used Bubblers with great success, ,but never had a problem with Rapid Rooters eather. Like both. Hell ive had no problem just sticking them in soil. lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 5, 2015)

This method has worked for me every time. My biggest problem has been that rapid rooters and rockwool dry out over a 24 hour period. The water retention by coco is just great.


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have found that cloning is kind of a personal thing--there are many different methods that people swear by, but there will be one that works best for YOU.  I personally have never had any luck at all cloning with coco.  Different strokes for different folks.  I used to always do DWC, but lately have had better luck with using Rapid Rooters.  I think the trick is finding out what method works for you and then stick with that.  You have had great success with the coco, so that is your medium.



:yeahthat:


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

A very nicely done guide but for faster rooting i wouldn't saturate the medium so much and once you have plants in place put a ziplock baggie over the top to aid higher humidity and they will root far faster.
Nice photos btw.
Peter


----------

